# Top three books of all time



## z103

(Hope this as good as its sister thread - top three songs of all time)

I'll go first 

x. 1984
x. The giver
x. Truckers


----------



## ninsaga

1. Beano
2. Bunty
3. Bare This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language Monthly


----------



## LouisLaLoope

1. East of Eden - John Steinbeck (read it ages ago and loved it but try to re-read it recently and couldn't get into it.  Could be a one-time thing.)

2. Scar Tissue - Anthony Keidis (yes, yes, I know it's not the height of literature, but it's a cracking read.  You'll wonder how the man is still alive after reading it.)

3. The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks (a random choice, granted, but if you've any interest in how our minds are so bizarre, you'll love it.)

Naturally, I reserve the right to update this list next week...


----------



## Caveat

The world according to Garp (John Irving)
The Outsider (Albert Camus)
Catch 22 (Joseph Heller)


----------



## BillK

We need to talk about Kevin (Lionel Shriver) should appear somewhere in the list.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

I'm still pondering this one, have one book but trying to get just two others.

Might have to go with the top books for this week.


----------



## PM1234

BillK said:


> We need to talk about Kevin (Lionel Shriver) should appear somewhere in the list.



We need to talk about Kevin is one of my top reads also. 
1984
Shadow of the Wind

(and because he's one of my favourite, laugh out loud authors, I have to include something by Joseph Connolly but now which one....?)


----------



## Carpenter

The Pornographer- John McGahern
Call me the Breeze- or anything else by Pat McCabe
The Dalkey Archive- Flann O'Brien


----------



## S.L.F

Legend by David Gemmel..............Gritty fantasy fiction and full of surprises
The Golden Rendevous  by Alister  Mclean.............
Battle field Earth by Ron Hubbard (The movie was total rubbish but the book is a cracking good read)

Mrs SLF's 3 are

Nightwatch - Terry Pratchett
Life of Pi - Yann Martell 
Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien


SLF Junior's (4) are

Mr Small by Roger Hargreaves
One Snowy Night by ?
The Lorax by Dr. Suess


----------



## MandaC

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time Mark Haddon
I was laughing out loud reading some of this
Happy and sad parts, brilliantly written


The Kite Runner
A thousand Splendid Suns
Khaled Hosseini
Loved both of these, enjoyed the film of the Kiterunner too

Half of a Yellow Sun
Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
Stayed up allmost throughout one night reading this.  Just could not put it down.


----------



## Vanilla

I was sitting in front of my books this morning ( just the ones I've managed to hang on to despite donations to charity shops, family, friends etc) thinking about this. Sorry but it is absolutely impossible. Then I thought maybe if you categorised it by say top three humourous books, or humourous authors. So I thought, well right has to be John B, and the also late but great Pete McCarthy, David Lodge. Hmmm but then what about Marian Keyes, Richard Russo...eh, think I'm in trouble again.  No, cannot answer this question.


----------



## Complainer

Caveat said:


> Catch 22 (Joseph Heller)


Hear, hear - I read it once every few years, and get something new from it every time.
To make up my three, I'd add

 
 Middlesex: A Novel      by Jeffrey Eugenides
Sleepers      by Lorenzo Carcaterra


----------



## Deirdra

I'm a little disappointed to see James Joyce's Ulysses, being such a diligent fan myself.

Best one I read this year was 'The Road' by Cormac McCarthy (also No country for old men) such a story about love in a depressing scenario. Highly recommend it.

Reading John Boyle's Mutiny on the Bounty at the moment - he's a great storey teller.

A writer whose typewriter / word processor should be confiscated? John Banville, his last offering as 'Benjamin Black' with such implausible story lines. Aargh!


----------



## BillK

Birds Without Wings by Louis de Berniere

The Power of One by Bryce Courteney

Tandia the sequel to the above


----------



## Caveat

Deirdra said:


> A writer whose typewriter / word processor should be confiscated? John Banville, his last offering as 'Benjamin Black' with such implausible story lines. Aargh!


 
Sacrelige!

Haven't read _Benjamin Black_ but in general Banville is an absolutely superb craftsman IMO.


----------



## Fingalian

Dear Reader, my top three….

No.1: ‘Reading the Irish Landscape’ Frank Mitchell and Michael Ryan.

‘It is a mark of its brilliance that the reader looking for a comparable account of the landscape of any other western country will look in vain’

Should be required reading for anybody living under an Irish sky.


No.2:‘From Dawn to Decadence’ 1500 to the Present : 500 Years of Western Cultural life.
Jacques Barzun.

Still not finished it after I started it seven years ago as it is the kind of book that leads you off down obscure side trails. Very interesting .

No.3: ‘The World according to Clarkson’.  He’d make a great PM eh?

Honourable mention ( as S.L.F reminded me) to ‘Battlefield Earth’ , good oul yarn.


----------



## PMU

Fingalian said:


> No.2:‘From Dawn to Decadence’ 1500 to the Present : 500 Years of Western Cultural life.
> Jacques Barzun.
> 
> Still not finished it after I started it seven years ago


 I haven’t finished this one either, but I’m working on it. 



It’s also nice that no AAMs have proposed Lord of the Rings – about the worst book ever written (and no I didn’t finish it). 



Anyway, my top three fiction are:

  1.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]The Fountainhead: Ayn Rand
  2.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]Treasure Island: Robert Louis Stevenson
  3.[FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]Childhood’s End: Arthur C Clark.

  [FONT=&quot]Honourable mention:  The Gadfly:  Ethel Linian Voynich[/FONT]


----------



## Bubbly Scot

MandaC said:


> The Kite Runner
> A thousand Splendid Suns
> Khaled Hosseini


 
I think you might like The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon

My three (and it could change but just the "wow" factor I remember when reading these.

x. The shadow of the Wind/The Kite Runner/A Thousand Splendid Suns
x. Pete Macarty, was half way through the second book just after I moved to Ireland, when I found out he was dead...and it changed the book for me.
My Sisters Keeper - Jodi Picoult. Subsequent books became a bit predictable but this was the first I read and it stayed with me for days after.

Had a bit of a flirtation with Ross O'Carroll Kelly in recent months much to the amusement of my collegues. Thankfullly, it passed.


----------



## Dearg Doom

1. The Sea - John Banville
2. Cannery Row - John Steinbeck
3. Catch-22 - Joseph Heller, The Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger, The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck, Slaughter House 5 - Kurt Vonnegut, Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad, Lord of the Flies - William Golding, All Quiet on the Western Front - Erich Maria Remarque, amongst others...


----------



## so-crates

S.L.F said:


> Mrs SLF's 3 are
> 
> Nightwatch - Terry Pratchett
> Life of Pi - Yann Martell
> Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien


 


PMU said:


> It’s also nice that no AAMs have proposed Lord of the Rings – about the worst book ever written (and no I didn’t finish it).


 
I'd have to disagree PMU, I have loved Lord of the Rings since I was about 11 or 12. It is one of those books I pick up time and time again. It isn't perfect but then I can't say anything is.

I'd have to go with Vanilla on this though, how could I possibly choose only three?


----------



## so-crates

Am getting some ideas on books I might like to read though!!


----------



## Phibbleberry

Wonderland Avenue-Tales of Glamour and Excess by Danny Sugarman
Are You Dave Gorman? by Dave Gorman 
The Dice Man - Luke Rhiendhart

Not the most well written books of all time or anything, but the three books I could read over, and over!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

so-crates said:


> Am getting some ideas on books I might like to read though!!


 Me too, already read two I bought for my holiday and I'm not there yet! Having a blast checking out the possibilities.

My idea of heaven is a couple of hours to mooch around a bookshop. Would be a guilty pleasure but I never feel guilty about it.


----------



## Complainer

Bubbly Scot said:


> My idea of heaven is a couple of hours to mooch around a bookshop. Would be a guilty pleasure but I never feel guilty about it.


Have you tried your local library? All the pleasure and none of the cost...


----------



## MandaC

Bubbly Scot said:


> I think you might like The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
> 
> My three (and it could change but just the "wow" factor I remember when reading these.
> 
> x. The shadow of the Wind/The Kite Runner/A Thousand Splendid Suns
> x. Pete Macarty, was half way through the second book just after I moved to Ireland, when I found out he was dead...and it changed the book for me.
> My Sisters Keeper - Jodi Picoult. Subsequent books became a bit predictable but this was the first I read and it stayed with me for days after.
> 
> Had a bit of a flirtation with Ross O'Carroll Kelly in recent months much to the amusement of my collegues. Thankfullly, it passed.



Yes will try that one, The Shadow of the Wind, likewise, think you would like Half of Yellow Sun about 2 sisters caught up in Nigeria's civil war, I loved it.

Read My Sisters Keeper and a couple of Jodi Piccoult, but for the life of me cant remember it, so did not make much of an impression.

Am going to see if I can get "The Shadow of the Wind" out from the local library, will look up website and see if I can get it in Lucan library on the way home, they are open till 7.45 I think. (Have just looked up the catalogue and it says one is in stock so might call up)


----------



## elefantfresh

Impossible to really get the best 3 ever but certainly 3 of my favs...

1. Kidnapped - Robert louis Stephenson - what a wonderful story
2. Scar tissue - as mentioned above - rock and roll excess
3. Filth - Irvine Welsh - not everyones cup of tea but this was a page turner if ever there was one


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Complainer said:


> Have you tried your local library? All the pleasure and none of the cost...


 

I have, and agree totally except for two things.

If I book is what I consider a "must have" I'd rather buy it.

I'm great at getting books OUT..not so good at returning them and rack up fines and embarrassment. I'm the one usually seen skulking into the library and sliding a handful of books across the counter. Last time I did it the woman offered me "time to pay" on my 9 euro fines.

Mortified!


----------



## cole

PMU said:


> It’s also nice that no AAMs have proposed Lord of the Rings – about the worst book ever written (and no I didn’t finish it).


 
Oh how right you are! It was the first book that I left down without finishing. Vile.

I can't make my mind up about my top three except to say that Frankenstein by Mary Shelley is in it. I started reading it during my finals and couldn't put it down.


----------



## Elphaba

1. A Heartbreaking work of Staggering Genius, by Dave Eggers
2. You shall know my velocity, also by Dave Eggers
3. Wicked by Gregory Maguire


----------



## Bubbly Scot

MandaC said:


> Yes will try that one, The Shadow of the Wind, likewise, think you would like Half of Yellow Sun about 2 sisters caught up in Nigeria's civil war, I loved it.


 
Do you know? I have picked that book up numerous times and wondered if I would enjoy it. Will go and get it now! (well, not right now, but next time I'm in the mall).




> Am going to see if I can get "The Shadow of the Wind" out from the local library, will look up website and see if I can get it in Lucan library on the way home, they are open till 7.45 I think. (Have just looked up the catalogue and it says one is in stock so might call up)


 
Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Complainer

Bubbly Scot said:


> I'm great at getting books OUT..not so good at returning them and rack up fines and embarrassment. I'm the one usually seen skulking into the library and sliding a handful of books across the counter. Last time I did it the woman offered me "time to pay" on my 9 euro fines.


Me too, though not quite as big a fine as you. Most libraries will allow you to renew books online or by phone now too.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Complainer said:


> Me too, though not quite as big a fine as you. Most libraries will allow you to renew books online or by phone now too.


 
I think I've probably been blacklisted.


----------



## Cahir

Elphaba said:


> 1. A Heartbreaking work of Staggering Genius, by Dave Eggers
> 2. You shall know my velocity, also by Dave Eggers
> 3. Wicked by Gregory Maguire



I loved Wicked but wasn't so keen on the follow up "Son of a Witch".

I find it impossible to choose just three books but in the past year I've loved everything by Ian McKewan and Chuck Palaunick.

For easy Summer reads I like anything on Richard & Judys book club list.


----------



## Dearg Doom

> I find it impossible to choose just three books but in the past year I've loved everything by Ian McKewan...



Recently read On Chesil Beach and it is incredibly well written. A marvellous read.


----------



## Welfarite

1. The Bible
2. Lord of the Flies
3. The Third Policeman


----------



## efm

1. Battlefield Earth - L Ron Hubbard
2. The Cruel Sea - Nicolas Monsarrat
3. The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams

I'm thrilled that other people think that Battlefield Earth was a good read - I thought I was the only one! - I must have read that book 10 or 15 times. Also, The Cruel Sea, is a fantastic book and the movie never did it justice.


----------



## S.L.F

efm said:


> I'm thrilled that other people think that Battlefield Earth was a good read - I thought I was the only one! - I must have read that book 10 or 15 times.



Actually it would be fairer to say it was a *cracking *good read.

I also have read it about 15 times, my favourite bit is when the baron throws the Terl contract on the table in front of the 2 Galactic bankers.

Man what a twist!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

efm said:


> The Cruel Sea, is a fantastic book and the movie never did it justice.


 
Movies never do a film justice! I formed that opinion when I saw "Christine" (the car film) and I can't think of anything that has changed my mind.

Think I'm probably just a book person.


----------



## Cahir

Bubbly Scot said:


> Movies never do a film justice! I formed that opinion when I saw "Christine" (the car film) and I can't think of anything that has changed my mind.
> 
> Think I'm probably just a book person.



Atonement was quite a good movie version of a great book.  Can't think of any others.  The Golden Compass was a terrible movie but one of my favourite books.


----------



## Caveat

The converse of this of course is _The Godfather_ - great movie but awful, hacky, pulpy book.


----------



## casiopea

Middlesex - Jeffrey Euginedes
Pride and Prejudice - jane austen
the handmaids tale - margaret atwood

Im a big Harry Potter fan (books not movies) too but no one book would make the top 3.


----------



## Complainer

casiopea said:


> Middlesex - Jeffrey Euginedes


SNAP.

I'm surprised that Hollywood hasn't picked up this story, given that they already did his (much weaker) Virgin Suicides novel.


----------



## Simeon

A Confederacy Of Dunces
Galapagos
The Ragged Trousered Philantropists
 Just three that come to mind. But the list could go on for yonks.


----------



## cinders

Can't decide on my top 3, but these are some of my favourite reads:

Marley & Me - John Grogan
The Five People You Meet In Heaven - Mitch Albom
The Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold
We Need to Talk About Kevin
Shadow of the Wind


----------



## Ash 22

That Childhood Country by Deirdre Purcell.
Reading Marley and Me at the moment.  Nice story.


----------



## casiopea

Complainer said:


> I'm surprised that Hollywood hasn't picked up this story, given that they already did his (much weaker) Virgin Suicides novel.



Agreed.
Hollywood have I believed picked up another great book - The Time Travelers Wife - I hope the dont wreck it.  I loved that book too.


----------



## MichaelDes

*Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*

I'm not a literary snob and read just about anything as long as it’s a good story and well written. I'd be interested in other people’s views of good reads to buy. I read about 14 books a year. My favourite three of all time would be

1. The The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand

2. The Skallagrigg by William Horwood

3. Catcher in the Rye by J D Salinger.

Most disappointing reads ever where

1. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Browne - so clichéd and badly written and unbelievable characters

2. Lords of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien - could anyone fully understand it before the help of Peter Jacksons film.

3. Kite Runner - Good first half and clichéd second

Any views on my choice or what would yours be? Hopefully a couple of gems to read will be found and ones to bypass.


----------



## paddi22

*Re: Top 3 book best reads and 3 worst reads of all time.*

1. More than Human - Theodore Sturgeon 
2. Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut
3. Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes



1. Any cliched chick lit novel (e.g there were three friends - the hardnosed business woman, the dull married one with kids, and the ditzy singleton)..awful!!
2. Angels and Demons - Dan Brown
3. The Celestine Prohecy


----------



## MichaelDes

*Re: Top 3 book best reads and 3 worst reads of all time.*




paddi22 said:


> 1. More than Human - Theodore Sturgeon





paddi22 said:


> 2. Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut
> 3. Flowers for Algernon - Daniel Keyes


 
Thanks Paddi is _More than Human_ more of a sci-fi read or just more general fiction? It would be good if people could class according to a genre. None of the three you mentioned have been read by me, but they all get great reviews on Amazon. Food for thought though. 

Pity about Dan Browne - off to a bad start then 



Come on, everyone has an opinion. Let’s know yours...


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*

- Lord of the Rings (yep twice even before the film came out)
- Phone book
- Dictionary

worst..... 
- anything by Jeffrey Archer
- Peig Sayers
- Great Expectations
- The Charwomans Daughter
- Bullai Mhartain
(yep - the school books leave the biggest dent for sure  )


----------



## MandaC

Bubbly Scot,

I picked up shadow of the wind from the Library last night.  Started it and have to say, not too sure yet, not what I expected, but will keep with it!

I see someone else mentioned Marley and Me - what a lovely book too!


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*

I would read anything - have been even known to read the Argos catalogues - but I draw the line at PS I love you or any of those chic lit type things. Cecilia, Cathy Kelly, etc.

three friends, yawn, one blonde, brunette, and the other with mahogany hair and green eyes.  someone's husband is having an affair with the nanny, yawn, but despite kicking out the waster, she starts a business and becomes very sucessful and meets the man of her dreams, yawn, yawn, they fall madly in love and live happily ever after.  Boring beyond belief.  complete waste of paper!


----------



## nacho_libre

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*

3 good ones:
- The Cider House Rules (John Irving) - Movie was an awful let down.
- Tortilla Flat (John Steinbeck)
- The Star of the Sea (Joseph O'Connor)

3 bad ones (that were recommended):
The Alchemist (Paulo Coelho)
Bridges of Madison County (Robert James Waller)
Geralds Game (Stephen King)


----------



## Madangan

Best:
The Shipping News by E. Annie Proulx
Pride and Prejudice 
Middlesex by Eugenides
Anything by Bill Bryson

Worst:
Anything by Claudia Carroll
Anything by Patricia Scanlon
(in fairness Ive only read one book each from both but wouldnt chance another)
A book by Dan Browne set in the arctic(not the code or angels or demons... this book(whose name I have confined to the dustbin) makes them look  like literary classics



PS Ive never read The Celestine Prophecy but the film has to be seen to be believed... its the worst ever too bad even to fall into the category of so bad its good.


----------



## Cahir

I really liked the Celestine Prophecy book and didn't know there was a film.  I was a lot younger when I read it but might give it another go to see if I still enjoy it.


----------



## creme egg

I don't think I would be able to pick a difinitive top three, but recent reads that have been excellent are:

We need to talk about Kevin - Lionel Shriver 
tried another book of hers (double fault) and just could not get into it.

The time travellers wife - Audrey Niffenegger

The ice man "confessions of a contract killer - Philip Carlo
Its about Richard Kuklinski's life as a contract (and mob) killer. I could not put it down.  But then again, I really like true crime books.

Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier

Another vote for Scar Tissue  - Autobiography on Anthony Keidis (lead singer of red hot chili peppers)  

Another vote for Wonderland Avenue - Danny Sugarman: about life as a runner and eventually manager of the Doors.

1984, Animal Farm, Down and out in Paris and London, Homage to Catalonia - all by George Orwell  

I have heard great things about the Kite runner - so must put that on my list.


----------



## Thirsty

Impossible to chose the 3 best - but I guess these are the ones that had the most impact/stayed up all night to finish/ read several times ...

_Middlemarch  & The Mill on the Floss_ (yes I know thats 2 - can't choose!)- George Elliot

_Quiet flows the Don & The Don Flows Home to the Sea_ - Mikhail Sholokhov

_The Poisonwood Bible_ - Barbara Kingsolver

_Sacred Hunger_ - Barry Unsworth

_The First Circle_ - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## redstar

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*



MandaC said:


> three friends, yawn, one blonde, brunette, and the other with mahogany hair and green eyes.  someone's husband is having an affair with the nanny, yawn, but despite kicking out the waster, she starts a business and becomes very sucessful and meets the man of her dreams, yawn, yawn, they fall madly in love and live happily ever after.



Wow, MandaC, you're onto a winner there - get writing !!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*



redstar said:


> Wow, MandaC, you're onto a winner there - get writing !!


 

Get to it, but don't forget the one who gets the good guy in the end has to go through at least half a book worth of misunderstandings with him before they finally realise they were meant to be together!


----------



## cinders

Cahir said:


> I really liked the Celestine Prophecy book and didn't know there was a film. I was a lot younger when I read it but might give it another go to see if I still enjoy it.


 
I too liked the Celestine Prophecy when I first read it - when I was younger (when did I get old?  ).  Must see if I can find it buried amongst the rest of my books & if it reads as well second time round.

2 other books I think are worth a mention are:

Love in the Present Tense - Catherine Ryan Hyde
The Stolen Child - Keith Donohue

And I really liked The Historian too - see its been mentioned above, not what I expected but couldn't put it down.


----------



## Simeon

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*



ninsaga said:


> - Lord of the Rings (yep twice even before the film came out)
> - Phone book
> - Dictionary
> 
> worst.....
> - anything by Jeffrey Archer
> - Peig Sayers
> - Great Expectations
> - The Charwomans Daughter
> - Bullai Mhartain
> (yep - the school books leave the biggest dent for sure  )


Ah Jasus, Peig Sayers! Leave the poor lady out of it. On a slightly lighter note, I once read than an English wag remarked that "after 800 years of British imperialism, the Irish were getting their own back - by inflicting Peig on GCSE students". This was after Irish gaelic was awarded special status and was included on the syllabus.


----------



## WaterSprite

First dip into "below the line" posting here - eeeep!

Best:
Catch 22 - deffo one of the best and funniest and saddest books of all time (and, incidentally, quite a good movie I reckon)
Cryptonomincon (no comebacks from Neal Stephenson fans here please!)
Vernon God Little

Best last line - Life of Pi

Worst
Celestine Prophesies (the mention of this tripe caused me to actually mail!)
Dan Brown generally
Filth by Irvin Welsh (again, the mention of this brought it to my mind)

I loved Lord of the Rings too.  His Dark Materials also excellent!

Great thread - have taken down lists of books for the "to buy/beg/borrow/steal" list.

Sprite


----------



## Complainer

Progress report as follows;

Just finished Scar Tissue, by Anthony Kiedis from the Red Hot Chilli Peppers (and ghost writer). Certainly wouldn't make my 'all time top three' list. It was written in a very plain style, flying from one drug-fuelled incident to the next with little insight into what made the guy tick. There was a real sense of disappointment about  the  amount of creative work, gigs, friends and partners that he screwed up through his regular relapses into the drug world. I enjoyed the nuggets about their interactions with other musicians (Cobain, Vedder etc).

I've reserved a load of the other books in the library, though they seem to be in heavy demand (the AAM effect?). I hope they don't all come at once!


----------



## casiopea

Madangan said:


> A book by Dan Browne set in the arctic(not the code or angels or demons... this book(whose name I have confined to the dustbin) makes them look  like literary classics



Deception Point I think it was called - terrible terrible book with chronically bad IT references



jaybird said:


> 1) The Time Travellers Wife: Quite literally could not put this down, sat up all night reading it.
> 5) The Boy in the striped pyjamas. Simple but brilliant.



I adored those two as well - I must read the others on your list. The Time Travellers Wife was a book that I felt grief for after I finished. Its years since a book made me feel that way.


----------



## funnymunny

I read a book or two a week and once read I tend to forget the title and the author and will only know if I read it or not by the sleeve.  However the ones that stand out are: 

Papillion - Henri Charrier - The first adult book I read when I was around 14 and it has stayed with me since. 

A Boy Called It - David Pelzer - Horrific but compelling reading. 

Charlie & The Glass Elevator - Roald Dahl - Who could forget the vermicious knids (sp?). 

Anything by Mill Millington - Hilarious. 

Worst 

Don't remeber the title but a romantic fiction by an author called Nora Roberts, set in Oireland.  I had read a crime novel by her previously which I enjoyed but this was utter drivel complete with Oirish stereotyping.


----------



## wheeler

1. A prayer for Owen Meany - John Irving

Too many competing for postions 2 and 3. Sorry.


----------



## Caveat

wheeler said:


> 1. A prayer for Owen Meany - John Irving


 
Really? I mean I really liked it, but I'm surprised you didn't prefer _The world according to_ _Garp_ or _The Hotel New Hampshire?_


----------



## ney001

Am currently reading 

Man is Wolf to Man - Janusz Bardach.  one of the best books I've read in a long time. 

Just finished 

The Long Walk -  Slavomir Rawic - brilliant, loved it.


----------



## Purple

I don’t read much fiction any more but The Lord of the Rings was the first really big book I read (I think I was about 9 or 10 at the time). The best novel I read recently was Bird Song by Sebastian Falks. The best of all time? I don’t know but “The world according to Garp” and “Catch 22” are near the top of the list.

The last book I read was “The last Mughal” by William Dalrymple. (Great book; well worth the effort)

I am currently reading “Modern Ireland 1600-1972” by R.F. Foster (I’m finding it hard going and a bit “West-Brit”)


----------



## june

1._ Memoir by John Mc Gahern_. 
I loved it. Beautiful, almost painted descriptive writing
2._The Thirteenth Tale, by Diane Setterfield_. Unputdownable mystery tale
3. I'm a _Lord of the Rings_ fan as well


----------



## daithi

Top 3 books..(so far..)

1.A Prayer for Owen Meaney
2.Vernon God Little
3.Lord of the Rings

Worst 3
Chick-lit in general though I love the idea of Celia getting Bertie to write  a kids book

Dan Brown and Jeffery Archer books in general-trite,formulaic pap.

daithi


----------



## wheeler

Caveat said:


> Really? I mean I really liked it, but I'm surprised you didn't prefer _The world according to_ _Garp_ or _The Hotel New Hampshire?_


 

I liked both of them but I have read A Prayer for Owen Meaney several times and have loved it every time. In fact, I would put the Cider House Rules ahead of both _The world according to_ _Garp_ or _The Hotel New Hampshire._


----------



## Complainer

casiopea said:


> Middlesex - Jeffrey Euginedes
> Pride and Prejudice - jane austen
> the handmaids tale - margaret atwood


While I loved Middlesex, I just finished the Handmaids Tale, and it certainly wouldn't make my top 3. It was a somewhat intriguing premise, but I wonder if perhaps it is more interesting for female readers?


----------



## bamboozle

while i'm far from a bookworm my 3 favourite books are
The Citadel by AJ Cronin
The Catcher in the Rye JD Salinger
The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver

of course give me a PG Woodhouse and a roaring fire and i'll be happy!


----------



## sandrat

Complainer said:


> Me too, though not quite as big a fine as you. Most libraries will allow you to renew books online or by phone now too.


 
you can renew online too.....

i remember reading veronica decides to die years ago wonder uf i'd enjoy it still?

I loved the his dark materials trilogy too but that was before they made it into a stinking film.

I enjoyed reading how to kill your husband and other helpful household hints but more because of the look on his face when he saw it on my locker!


----------



## casiopea

Complainer said:


> While I loved Middlesex, I just finished the Handmaids Tale, and it certainly wouldn't make my top 3. It was a somewhat intriguing premise, but I wonder if perhaps it is more interesting for female readers?



Maybe - I found it very unput-downable (not really a word) and somewhat disturbing, far more so than 1984 (which it could be compared to).  It stayed with me for ages.  



> The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver



Wheeler has a point - its very hard to place 2 and 3!


----------



## S.L.F

sandrat said:


> I enjoyed reading how to kill your husband and other helpful household hints but more because of the look on his face when he saw it on my locker!



I'm just glad Mrs. SLF hasn't seen that book yet.


----------



## PM1234

daithi said:


> 2.Vernon God Little



I couldn't get into that book at all. I must give it another try.

Peig is probably my most unforgettable (for the wrong reasons) book


----------



## z109

Glad to see Flowers For Algernon get a mention, although I always considered it a short story/novella.

Anyway, my list is based on re-readability (so current favourites) rather than necessarily 'best' (in best I would put The Wasp Factory or The Song of Stone (still wake up sweating about the two of them) or The Great Gatsby (studied it to death), but I have no desire to re-read them!):
1. Excession by Iain M. Banks (sf)
2. Anything by Patrick O'Connor (Napoleonic naval yarns)
3. The Black Swan by Nassim Nicholas Taleb (economic theory) - just finished it and want to read it again!

For worst:
Anything by Salman Rushdie (I find them totally unreadable - can't understand what all the fuss was about the Satanic Verses - obviously no-one ever read it!).
Any of those Indian writers writing about the wonders of poverty.


----------



## Caveat

yoganmahew said:


> The Wasp Factory


 
Yes, excellent IMO.  Rare to see such a great blend of horror and (black) humour - attempts are usually sadly lacking in one of the two.

Also, I should have added, I think almost anything by _Ian McEwan_ too will be at the very least enjoyable, often brilliant.

Recently read _The Family on Paradise Pier_ by Dermot Bolger - multigenerational epic, very well written and based on a true story too. Anything of his I've read has been very good by the way - _The Journey_ _Home_ in particular - very different type of book though.

_The South_ by Colm Toibín was another great one I thought.


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Yes, excellent IMO.  Rare to see such a great blend of horror and (black) humour - attempts are usually sadly lacking in one of the two.



I'm a big Ian Banks/ Ian M Banks fan as well. I thought The Wasp Factory was great and I love his Science Fiction.


----------



## Coolaboy

For a wonderful laugh, Spike Milligans War Memoirs. I read one every cople of months. Super...


----------



## Pique318

The "Wheel of Time" series....wipes the floor with LOTR.
Fingerprints of the Gods.....outstanding book (non-fiction)
Misery - Stephen King. Still love it.
I, Robot. Utter genius.


Worst book....Filth (already mentioned, but so bad it has to be in there twice).


----------



## Guest106

No 1  -  *Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee*.     Dee Brown's hauntingly beautiful Indian odyssey.

No 2  -  *The Godfather*.   Mario Puzo's stunning depiction of the Mafia.

No 3  -   *The Old Man and the Sea*.   Ernest Hemingway's short and simple yet classic tale of an old man, his boat, the endless sea and a certain fish.

All three books stayed with me for a long long time after I had read them and that for me is the test.


----------



## Complainer

PMU said:


> Anyway, my top three fiction are:
> 
> 1.The Fountainhead: Ayn Rand


Didn't do it for me, I'm afraid. It was an interesting premise, but overly long with very dense prose. I found the characters to be a bit one-dimensional. They seemed to be operating almost to a pre-prepared script, no surprises.


creme egg said:


> The time travellers wife - Audrey Niffenegger


Fascinating book. The premise for the story is just so completely original, particularly for a first-time author. The short chapters suited my gnat-like attention span perfectly. The story is incredibly moving, in a very realistic way. I loved the references to the Violent Femmes and Iggy Pop etc. 

Wicked is next on the agenda, seems promising from the first 30 pages.


----------



## lou2

The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy

Vernon God Little - DBC Pierre

Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte  (The auld Leaving Cert never leaves ye!)


----------



## Complainer

Elphaba said:


> 1. A Heartbreaking work of Staggering Genius, by Dave Eggers
> 2. You shall know my velocity, also by Dave Eggers
> 3. Wicked by Gregory Maguire


I loved Wicked, though I wouldn't usually read that kind of stuff. The whole Harry Potter and Lord of the RIngs phases just flew right by me. It had a great mix of the fantastical and the mundane, and the characters were very interesting and unpredictable. PS Love the username!

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas is next.


----------



## Chocks away

The Partisan's Daughter,                      L de Berniers
Alice in  Sunderland,                 Bryan Talbot
The Queen And I,                    Sue Townsend


----------



## BillK

Alice in Sunderland is a very good book,especially if you have connections with the NE of England, (Mrs K is a Mak'em) but I'm not sure that I would call it great.


----------



## Rigoletto

Don Deliilo underworld
Kurt Vonnegut hocus pocus
Camus the outsider


----------



## Complainer

cinders said:


> We Need to Talk About Kevin


Very, very scary book for any parent, though I took some reassurance that even the worst of times with my kids are nothing near as bad as the best of times in that family. Gripping reading.



jaybird said:


> 5) The Boy in the striped pyjamas. Simple but brilliant.





MandaC said:


> The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time Mark Haddon
> I was laughing out loud reading some of this
> Happy and sad parts, brilliantly written



Some similarities in both these books, as both are written from the POV of a child. I though 'striped pyjamas' achieved this POV more credibly. It is very, very difficult to write in a simple style, and Boyne definitely achieved it here. 

Some aspects of the autism in 'curious incident' just didn't seem credible to me, though I've no personal experience in the area. The book was definitely enjoyable.



Phibbleberry said:


> Wonderland Avenue-Tales of Glamour and Excess by Danny Sugarman


I'm in the middle of this one, and it is certianly an enjoyable story. Makes the worst excesses of my teens seem like choirboy stuff by comparison.


----------



## Purple

I just finish re-reading Birdsong by Sebastian Falks. Great book.


----------



## woodbine

love this thread. i love reading but i haven't had much time for it the last few years. it's so hard just to pick three...

top three

The Pillars of the Earth [Ken Follett] 
Accordian Crimes [Annie Proulx]
A Prayer for Owen Meany [john irving]

close runners up

Cold Mountain [Charles Frazier]
Cider House Rules [John Irving]
She's come undone [Wally Lamb]
Prodigal summer [Barbara kingsolver]
In Cold Blood [Truman Capote] 
Life of Pi [Yann Martel]
Middlesex [Jeffrey Eugenides]
Jupiters Travels [Ted Simon]
Surfacing [Margaret Atwood]

I also love David Sedaris, he's just so funny.

and Arthur C Clarke short stories 

and HG Wells short stories. 

and i adored Anthony Doerr's short story collection The Shell Collector.

the joys of becoming totally and utterly _lost_ in a book! when all the mundane daily tasks become just filling in between greedy massive mouthfuls of a juicy story. and for a week after finishing the book you know there's something just not right because the anticipation is over and all those wonderfully absorbing new aquaintances are just....gone.


----------



## di74

The remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck


----------



## Caveat

di74 said:


> The remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro



I absolutely loved this too - and you've just reminded me to read it again.

Has _1984_ been mentioned? loved it -  _Brave New World_ much less so as it happens.
Re Irish authors_, Amongst Women_ by John McGahern was great I thought as is most of his work.  Also, I think almost anything by both Brian Moore & William Trevor are well worth reading.


----------



## BillK

Woodbine,

World Without End by Ken Follett is the sequel to The Pillars of the Earth and while not quite as good is still agood yarn which is very readable.

BillK


----------



## woodbine

BillK said:


> Woodbine,
> 
> World Without End by Ken Follett is the sequel to The Pillars of the Earth and while not quite as good is still agood yarn which is very readable.
> 
> BillK


 
i know, i read it in January. 

Not quite as fulfilling as Pillars of the Earth, but still not a bad book by any means. I love how both books introduce the reader to the origins of surnames and developments in engineering/medicine/legal system etc.


----------



## Ciaraella

The Five people you meet in Heaven, excellent


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*



nacho_libre said:


> - The Star of the Sea (Joseph O'Connor)


This was a bit of a struggle for me. It was obviously very well researched, and cleverly written, but I just didn't enjoy it much. It was hard to feel any empathy with any of the characters, and it was more a relief that anything else to get it finished.

Here's my current book http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images...ow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg - very promising from the first couple of chapters, and couldn't be more different to Star of the Sea.


----------



## markowitzman

one day in the life of ivan denisovitch

the gruffalo

and

the goal (goldratt)


----------



## Purple

markowitzman said:


> one day in the life of ivan denisovitch



I generally find Russian authors heavy going (not the sort of thing you'd read on the jacks) but I did find Ivan's musings entertaining in a bleak kind of a way.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Books - Top three best reads and worst reads of all time.*



Complainer said:


> Here's my current book http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images...ow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg - very promising from the first couple of chapters, and couldn't be more different to Star of the Sea.


Knockemstiff proved to be an exceptional book. It was the literary equivalent of a Tom Waits song - gritty, scary, populated by dark characters who graft and scam and live in broken down trailers and end up in all night diners at 4 am. An excellent read.


----------



## Simeon

markowitzman said:


> one day in the life of ivan denisovitch



 this was a truly amazing read in the old days.
 At the mo ........ I'm reading CLOUD ATLAS by David Mitchell. Very readable and hard to let down.


----------



## Cahir

Simeon said:


> markowitzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> one day in the life of ivan denisovitch
> 
> this was a truly amazing read in the old days.
> At the mo ........ I'm reading CLOUD ATLAS by David Mitchell. Very readable and hard to let down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Cloud Atlas.  Must give it another read soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vanilla

markowitzman said:


> one day in the life of ivan denisovitch
> 
> the gruffalo
> 
> and
> 
> the goal (goldratt)


 
The Gruffalo is good, but my favourite is Room on the Broom.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> The Gruffalo is good, but my favourite is Room on the Broom.


 Yea, you should read it to the kids, they'd like it too.


----------



## Concert

The Beach Bar by Kate Mc Cabe, very entertaining and funny.

The Olive Farm (cant rem author)

Confessions of an Air Hostess


----------



## Marion

I have recently ( in the last month) read

The story of Lucy Gault - William Trevor
The Secret Scripture - Sebastian Barry (I guessed the ending)
The Road - Cormac McCarthy
I am currently reading: I know this much is true - Wally Lamb

I would recommend all of them

Marion


----------



## lluvia

Great thread. Here are my recent reads 

Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts has to be my favourite I found it hard to find such and enjoyable book after reading that one.
Love the epic series of Conn Iggulden about Genghis khan, three books so far and all of them really interesting and well written.
Also liked Khaled Hosseinni recent books.
Any of David Gemmell's books, never disappointing.


----------



## Purple

lluvia said:


> Great thread. Here are my recent reads
> 
> Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts has to be my favourite I found it hard to find such and enjoyable book after reading that one.
> Love the epic series of Conn Iggulden about Genghis khan, three books so far and all of them really interesting and well written.
> Also liked Khaled Hosseinni recent books.
> Any of David Gemmell's books, never disappointing.


I read Conn Iggulden's books on Genghis Khan. The historical inaccuracies bother me a bit, as does how he plays down just how many people he murdered, but they are very readable and as far as I am concerned the more people who know about the biggest, and possible the most influential, empire in history the better.
Have you read his books on Rome?
I liked David Gemmell as a teenager but haven’t read any of his stuff in years. I liked Raymond E Feist back then too but again, I haven’t read any of those books in years.


----------



## Vanilla

Purple said:


> Yea, you should read it to the kids, they'd like it too.


 
I try! We have three books every night- one for each child and one for me. They groan now when I choose Room on the Broom, but they still join in.


----------



## BillK

The Hour I Firsf Believed by Wally Lamb is as good as his previous book.
The series about Rome by Colleen McCullough is great.
Anything by Alexander McCall Smith.
The Flashman novels by George MacDonald Fraser.
The Hornblower novels by CS Forester.


----------



## lluvia

Purple said:


> I read Conn Iggulden's books on Genghis Khan.
> Have you read his books on Rome?
> I liked David Gemmell as a teenager but haven’t read any of his stuff in years. I liked Raymond E Feist back then too but again, I haven’t read any of those books in years.


 
I haven't read the roman series, I don't find the roman empire very appealing at the moment but I like his writting style so would probably give the first one a go and see. 

I still enjoy David Gemmells books, find them very relaxing and easy reads, sadly he died a couple of years ago so no more joy 
Will have a look at Raymond E Feist too


----------



## Marion

Billk said:
			
		

> Anything by Alexander McCall Smith.



I loved the 44 Scotland Street series. Bertie is so adorable.

Marion


----------



## Godfather

1. of course my biography by Mario Puzo 
2. The Tartar Steppe by Dino Buzzati
3. The House by The Medlar Tree by Giovanni Verga


----------



## Vanilla

Marion said:


> I loved the 44 Scotland Street series. Bertie is so adorable.
> 
> Marion


 
I like Alexander McCall Smith too, a gentle read but intelligent.

Reminds me a little of David Lodge- not as gentle but the same kind of intelligent read.


----------



## Complainer

Just thought I might resurrect this thread to mention John the Revelator by Hot Press writer, Peter Murphy. This was definitely the best of my holiday reading.

I was a little mixed up about the timing of the setting. Initially, it felts very 80's, with the rugby club disco and the oul wans. But then it seemed to move forward to a more contemporary time, with the 'new Irish' and text messaging etc. But it was definitely an enjoyable read for anyone who has been brought up in Ireland.


----------



## Ciaraella

Vanilla said:


> I try! We have three books every night- one for each child and one for me. They groan now when I choose Room on the Broom, but they still join in.


 

There are some kids books that i still love. The little Grey Men is a lovely book about two gnomes searching for their friend, i loved it as a kid and perfect for a bedtime story for kids that the adult will enjoy too. Walk Two Moons is another one i re-read recently. Aimed at the pre-teenish age group but has some adult themes of Death and Family that relate to any age. Reminds me of the Judy Blume books which are great nostalgic reads.


----------



## Nedtastic

I read the Conn Iggulden series on Genghis Khan and found them very enjoyable. Am currently on Book 3 out of 4 on his Julius Caesar 'Rome' series and again they are very well written and although historically inaccurate, I know a hell of a lot more now about GK and JC than I did 6 months ago. Well worth it.


----------



## New Home

1) Gilead/Home - Marilynne Robinson
2) Salt and Saffron/In the City By The Sea/ Kartography/Burnt Shadows/ - Kamila Shamsie
3) Ghostwritten/Cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
3) A Giant's House - Joyce Mandeville
3) Ferney - James Long
3) Skellig - David Almond
3) His Dark Materials - Philip Pullmann
3) The Solace of Leaving Early/ Something Rising (Light and Swift)/ A girl named Zippy - Haven Kimmel
3) The Colony of Unrequited Dreams/ The Custodian of Paradise - Wayne Johnston

(not in order, not 3 (obviously!), and picked at random out of millions)


----------



## Rois

Some of my favourites:
1. Cider House Rules - great book but crap movie
2. Dogs Don't Lie About Love - Jeffrey Masson (for dog lovers!)
3. A Different Journey - Brian D'Arcy 
4. Don't Sweat the Small Stuff - Richard Carlson
5. Being Happy - Andrew Matthews 
6. Rachel's Holiday - Marian Keyes at her best
7. Anything by Louise Bagshawe for holiday reading


----------



## nlgbbbblth

1 American Psycho - Bret Easton Ellis
2 The Catcher In The Rye - J.D. Salinger
3 Six Bad Boys - Enid Blyton


----------

